
Get ready for tens of millions of climate refugees - betolink
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613342/get-ready-for-tens-of-millions-of-climate-refugees
======
mdorazio
Most important part to me: "Last year a report for the World Bank, the first
to model migration due to climate change on a large scale, estimated that as
many as 143 million people in sub-Saharan Africa, South Asia, and Latin
America could have to relocate within their countries by 2050."

As with most models predicting widespread human problems due to climate
change, this one is predicting the largest negative impacts on equatorial,
mostly poor countries. As usual, rich countries will mostly do alright for
some time.

